# How soon after implantation cramping did you get your BFP?



## Kindermama

Just curious about this one! I'm especially curious if you started testing at the onset of the cramps! How many days passed before you finally got a BFP?


----------



## MaerynPearl

i had more of a poking than a cramping... like having a needle stuck right where she implanted.

that was at 5/6dpo and I started testing at 9dpo but did not get a faint positive until 13dpo and a positive digital at 15dpo


----------



## closedaccount15

7 days, but I knew I was pregnant because I did have cramping. But it wasn't like period cramping, it was on one side and I felt achy all over too. I just knew that was what it was. But I waited the full 7 days to test.


----------



## WifeofAnt

I had cramps about 3 weeks AFTER my BFP.


----------



## Kindermama

Thanks ladies. I was due for AF today and it's not here (yet) and I had significant cramping and tiny bit of spotting starting this past Thursday (11dpo). No positive test yet. I'm in no man's land right now!


----------



## Blanca78

I'm guessing I got my BFP about 2.5 days after implantation. I woke up in the middle of the night between days 6 and 7 w/some period-like cramping that I guessed may have been implantation. Then, I got a BFP at 9DPO.


----------



## MaerynPearl

For what its worth...

This was my test at 13dpo... the day my period was due. You would think it were negative if you dont have major major line-vision (it was clearly positive to me!)

These were my tests two days later, after starting to get cramps that felt like AF would be here any second. So bad I went out in below zero weather to buy a digital because that faint positive on the FRER was not comforting enough. (in that SAME pee, a clearblue easy digital gave me a big NOT PREGNANT... but the first response digital came up with a fast YES+)

Needless to say, that was in December and now any day my little girl will be here, so they were very much positive!

It aint over til AF shows


----------



## Kindermama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
It aint over til AF shows









wow! That is a faint line at 13 dpo! I would have said that was negative for sure! Now I'm going to have to stare at my tests again.









I had found out days before AF with my other pregnancies but I had cramping much earlier with them. I feel like AF will start any second but nothing is happening--just lots of CM. Come on already!







Show yourself, AF, or show me a BFP! I need to move on with my life!


----------



## jee'smom

with my 3rd baby, i had implantation bleeding 8dpo, and got my bfp 7 days later, the day after af was due.

i can't believe the amount of people that had really faint lines on the day of their missed period!


----------



## jee'smom

and i'm right there with you kindermama... give me a bfp or not already so i can get on with my life!!!!!

oh, and with my 2 girls, my bfp showed earlier then with my boy. i felt nothing with my girls, but i KNEW i was pg with my boy, because i developed pigmented spots on my upper lip and my uterus was actually buzzing- like a low-level electrical current running through it! and the tests still came up negative!, but i KNEW i was pg. didn't get a bfp until several days after af was due!!!


----------



## javilu

with my son, we'd been trying so long that i gave up on testing before my period was due. i felt an implantation cramp at 6 DPO and didn't test until the day after my period was due (15 DPO) and it was nice and dark. with my recent pregnancy that ended very early (4w3d), i don't recall a particular instance of one cramp, just odd tingles all through my LP and i tested on the day my period was due (14 DPO) and got a faint line on a crappy HPT and a "pregnant" on a digital.


----------



## anne1140

This might sound weird, but I'm pretty sure I had implantation diarrhea.







That was 6dpo. I got what I thought was an evap line 12dpo that showed up long after the testing window, and I got my official + 14dpo.

The reason I think it was related to implantation is because I've been having it on and off ever since, and it's clearly pregnancy related.


----------



## ~adorkable~

i have very strong sharp pains on the evening of 8DPO and a clear but very faint BFP on the morning of 11DPO


----------



## TheChainedAngel

Felt implantation on the 5th. Extremedy faint bfp on the 6th. Blood work on the 7th. Call from Dr on the 10th to congratulate me.


----------

